# Add facebook like button in wordpress posts



## rahul_c (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a blog rahulchoudhary.wordpress.com 
I want to add like or tweet buttons to every post, please guide me..


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 31, 2010)

> <iframe src="*www.facebook.com/widgets/like.php?href=*example.com"
> scrolling="no" frameborder="0"
> style="border:none; width:450px; height:80px"></iframe>


I found this code in facebook help but where to add it?


----------



## aninnovator (Nov 8, 2010)

You can not add FB like button for individual posts or like Box for fan pages on the freely hosted WprdPress.com (your.blog.name.worpress.com). you need to migrate to self hosted WP


----------



## rahul_c (Dec 31, 2010)

^ok, this is too bad


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 13, 2011)

Wordpress has now introduced it as a feature for all users.


----------

